# Cost to add resort to RCI membership?



## jbuzzy11 (Jul 25, 2007)

Whats the cost to add a resort to RCI when you are already a member?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 25, 2007)

Absolutely no cost!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 26, 2007)

I think RCI and the resort must enter into a relationship however.  I don't think RCI members can ask to "add a non-affiliated resort" to their RCI account.

To the OP, are you talking about a resort that is already affiliated with RCI - - or seeking to have it affiliate w/ RCI?


----------



## lgreenspan (Jul 26, 2007)

*Don't give RCI any ideas*

It is free for now but RCI is always coming up up with ideas to get deeper into your pocket.


----------

